# Caderno de aluno



## intruder

Olá pessoal. 
Não tenho certeza se isso é praticado em Portugal ou Brasil mas aqui quando um aluno tira uma nota, essa nota é apontada em um caderno especial. 

Ou seja, esse caderno contém lista das aulas e as respectivas notas que o aluno tira. 

Qual é o nome desse caderno (diário) se o tal existe. 

Obrigado


----------



## Tony100000

Por aqui é o "Livro de Ponto", contendo igualmente faltas e lista dos alunos e sumários das aulas. A única diferença é que as notas são apontadas numa folha à parte, se a minha memória não me atraiçoa.


----------



## intruder

@Tony100000 
Como percebi, o "livro de ponto" (creio que seja pauta no Brasil) é o que o professor tem na suas mãos. 
Mas aqui cada aluno tem seu próprio caderno onde as notas são apontadas. Esse caderno pertence ao aluno. 

Aí quando o aluno chega pra casa, os pais podem verificar as notas e entender se o filho deles está dando bem ou não na escola.


----------



## Vanda

No Brasil, o livro que os professores têm contendo faltas e notas do aluno é o diário de classe.. 

E o que os alunos recebem se chama boletim escolar.


----------



## Tony100000

intruder said:


> @Tony100000
> Como percebi, o "livro de ponto" (creio que seja pauta no Brasil) é o que o professor tem na suas mãos.
> Mas aqui cada aluno tem seu próprio caderno onde as notas são apontadas. Esse caderno pertence ao aluno.
> 
> Aí quando o aluno chega pra casa, os pais podem verificar as notas e entender se o filho deles está dando bem ou não na escola.


Se as coisas não mudaram nos últimos 6 anos, então os alunos não possuem tal caderno, apenas o professor. Só no final de cada período escolar é que os alunos recebem uma folha com as notas do período. Essas notas ficam apontadas nas escolas, em forma de lista, à qual damos o nome de "pauta".


----------



## renata47

Se Chama Bolem Escolar 

Letras


----------



## intruder

@Vanda 
O boletim escolar é entregue ao aluno no final de um período letivo, certo? Não é algo que o aluno sempre tem na mochila?


----------



## Vanda

Entregue bimestralmente ou semestralmente.


----------



## Guigo

No meu tempo de escola, o que os alunos carregavam, no dia-a-dia, era a _caderneta escolar_. Guardo algumas minhas, até hoje.


----------



## intruder

@Guigo 
É isso aí! Caderneta escolar!


----------



## intruder

Então o que é um gabarito escolar?


----------



## Tony100000

Guigo said:


> No meu tempo de escola, o que os alunos carregavam, no dia-a-dia, era a _caderneta escolar_. Guardo algumas minhas, até hoje.


Nós também temos uma caderneta, mas é usada para mandar recados para os pais. Será usada do mesmo modo por aí?


----------



## Guigo

Tony100000 said:


> Nós também temos uma caderneta, mas é usada para mandar recados para os pais. Será usada do mesmo modo por aí?



Sim, Tony, e também para lançar presença e ausência, notas, recados diversos (festas juninas, provas extras, feriados), dados do aluno (nomes dos responsáveis, endereço, telefone).


----------



## intruder

@Guigo 
E o gabarito escolar. O que é?


----------



## Guigo

Gabarito é quando se acerta a prova toda, ficando igual ao modelo, ou seja, a resolução do professor.

Há outras definições semelhantes para gabarito, quando usado na indústria, na construção, etc: trata-se do modelo, do _template_.


----------



## intruder

@Guigo 
O gabarito não é um documento confirmando o resultado da prova? 

Não entendi bem. O que um template (modelo) tem a ver com a prova. Nas provas os alunos tem que resolver os problemas ( em caso de matematica) ou escrever textos (em caso de redação e gramática). Mas o que exatamento é o gabarito?


----------



## pfaa09

Gabarito é um tipo de "soluções" do teste original.
Exemplo:
À pergunta *A* a resposta certa é a *D.*
À pergunta *B* a resposta certa é a *C*.

Provas anteriores com gabarito «  Escola Sesc

Gabarito = Significado / definição de gabarito no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Guigo

Isso, isso... defini o gabarito do ponto de vista do aluno.  Apesar de ser filho de professores, eu nunca dei aula.


----------



## intruder

É. Agora entendi. Muito obrigado. 

A coisa é que eu nunca usei isso. Por isso não consegui entender. É um conceito novo pra mim


----------



## Ari RT

Como meus filhos frequentaram escolas fora do Brasil, tive lá fora dúvidas básicas derivadas de paradigmas do modelo nacional que eu levava incorporados. Por isso, me vejo na obrigação de esclarecer com detalhes a pergunta do Intruder. Perdoem a prolixidade (ou pulem para o post seguinte).

No Brasil, as crianças levam e trazem diariamente a *"agenda escolar"* (eu, no meu tempo, trazia mesmo era o famoso "bilhete" que tinha que voltar assinado pelos pais no dia seguinte). Mas ali não aparecem as aulas dadas ou as notas. É apenas um veículo de comunicação entre professores e pais para pequenos recados, do tipo "amanhã tragam traje de banho", "seu filho não fez o dever de casa" etc. Ou "professor, amanhã vou buscar meu filho mais cedo para uma consulta médica".

As notas aparecem no* "boletim"* escolar, mas não o conteúdo lecionado. Este, por incrível que pareça, não é coisa do interesse dos pais médios. O boletim escolar é mostrado aos pais a cada fechamento de ciclo avaliativo. Por exemplo, se o ciclo de provas é bimestral, publicam-se bimestralmente (ao final das provas) as notas dos alunos. Com o acesso mais amplo à internet, essa informação fica disponível durante todo o ano, mas essa ferramenta tecnológica ainda não produziu mudanças substanciais no processo. Faz-se mais eficientemente a mesma coisa que sempre se fez.

O conteúdo lecionado aparece no "*Histórico Escolar"*. Tampouco é algo que se veja muito por aí (Meu filho passou de ano? Que bom, vamos em frente). É necessário, por exemplo, nas transferências entre instituições de ensino, especialmente no ensino superior. Alguém que frequente, digamos, dois anos na Universidade X, ao transferir-se para a Universidade Y necessita "validar" os créditos já obtidos. Para tanto, a Universidade Y analisa o conteúdo ministrado sob o nome do curso "Taxonomia das moscas urbanas" e, caso este coincida (ou supere) aquele do curso que ali se chama "Diferenças entre as drosófilas enterogaster e melanogaster", "valida" os créditos (o aluno não precisa cursar novamente "Diferenças...").

Os pais acompanham os conteúdos apresentados aos alunos seguindo:
- o "*livro didático" (*) *Meu filho, que capítulo vocês estudaram hoje? Capítulo 18, funções de uma variável? OK, vamos ver o que tem pra se aprender aqui. Você sabe o que é variável?
- ou o* "caderno de trabalho"*, ou simplesmente "*caderno"* onde vão as anotações feitas pelos alunos acerca daquilo que viram em sala de aula. Por vezes, se o professor passou-lhes um exercício, haverá um "visto" do professor, mas não é um canal de comunicação entre escola e família. Costuma-se, para melhor organização, ter um caderno para cada matéria ou um cadernão com divisões, uma divisão para cada matéria (para Português e Matemática, reserve logo duas para cada).

(*) Livro didático: entidade estranha a muitos países, pelo menos no ensino fundamental, que me parece que seja o foco da pergunta. Trata-se de um livro publicado com o conteúdo (supostamente) que o Ministério da Educação determina que seja a "grade curricular mínima" de cada matéria a ser aplicada aos alunos em cada fase determinada de aprendizado/idade. Os professores usam esse livro como "check list" e auxílio didático. 

Obviamente, pode haver nomes diferentes em diferentes regiões do país e entre países. Os nomes acima serão bem entendidos na maior parte do Brasil.


----------



## intruder

@Ari RT 
Muito obrigado pela informação tão exaustiva! 

Creio que livro didátivo também tenha nome de "apostila". Ou talvez esteja errado..


----------



## Vanda

Apostila é diferente do livro didático. 
apostila - Dicionário Português-Inglês WordReference.com

livro didático


----------



## intruder

@Vanda 
Então, apostila é conjunto de textos xerografados?  (os textos que o professor preparou para as aulas. professor dá aulas baseado naqueles textos). Aí o professor distribui esses textos entre os alunos. 

Sendo que livro didático é qualquer livro para escola/facu, onde os as matérias são explicadas. Esses livros vem aprovados pelo Ministério da Educação. 

Tá certo?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, agora está.


----------

